# Cómo hacer sonar la Campanilla de un telefono ?



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, estuve investigando y realice un intercomunicador con dos teléfonos viejos, los conecte en serie con un transformador de 24v. y funciona bárbaro. Ahora mi idea es ponerle algún circuito que pueda hacer sonar la campanilla de los teléfonos. Mi idea es mucho más compleja. Ya que estaría interesante poder detectar que numero se esta pulsando y hacerla sonar. Esto segundo no se si es muy posible.   Pero bueno. Espero que les interese mi propuesta de proyecto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 15, 2008)

Angel_Snaker dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, estuve investigando y realice un intercomunicador con dos teléfonos viejos, los conecte en serie con un transformador de 24v. y funciona bárbaro. Ahora mi idea es ponerle algún circuito que pueda hacer sonar la campanilla de los teléfonos. Mi idea es mucho más compleja. Ya que estaría interesante poder detectar que numero se esta pulsando y hacerla sonar. Esto segundo no se si es muy posible.   Pero bueno. Espero que les interese mi propuesta de proyecto. Muchas gracias.



no pretendo hacer todo solamente que suene la campanilla con un boton extra. y si es pocible lo demas bienvenido sea


----------



## pepechip (Jul 16, 2008)

para que suene tienes que meterle aproximadamente 75v en alterna.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2008)

Creo que lei por ahi que son 35 algo supongo que hz ya que pepechip dice que son 75 v.
Lo de hacerlo sonar al pulsar un numero suene x telefono se puede hacer con un "deco" de tonos dtmf (no te asustes, creo que no es nada que no se pueda arreglar con un par de filtros).
Supongo que lo mas facil seria conectar todos los telefonos a una central que segun el numero que marques le de voltaje a un telefono (cada telefono se conectaria a un enchufe de la central). Otra opcion son los pulsos.


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 16, 2008)

75v en alterna no quemaria el telefono?  por que lei por ahi que la central maneja 48v en continua.


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 17, 2008)

En pablin encontré este decodificador DTMF esta bárbaro:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf2/index.htm

lo bueno seria encontrar un circuito que con los datos que de este "deco" comande por medio de Relés las comunicaciones.

Yo por lo pronto voy a seguir investigando.

Pero aparte encontre este probador de telefonos:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/prob-telef.htm

que contiene dos transformadores T1 y T2:

*T1* - Transformador con primario 120 o 220V (según la red eléctrica) y secundario de 12+12V 500mA.

*T2* - es el transformador modulador. Para esto se utiliza un transformador normal de alimentación, con primario para 120V y secundario de 9 a 15V (12V sugerido) y 250 o 300mA.



> Con SW2 colocado en la posición 1, al presionar SW1 se envía el pulso de llamada, para la prueba de los circuitos detectores de llamada, o "campanilla".
> IMPORTANTE: solamente pulsar SW1, en forma breve y alternada, para simular el pulso de llamada y hacerlo siempre con el auricular "colgado", pues de otro modo, el pulso de llamada podría llegar a dañar algún circuito del aparato en prueba.



Habria que depurar todo lo demas aparte de lo de la campañilla, pero lo que no se si es necesario los dos transformadores.

aqui les dejo el circuito


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hola , lo que dijo mi paisano es cierto, los viejos teléfonos utilizan una frecuencia alterna de 75 vol. +/- para "atacar" el timbre, el circuito de fonía se separa del timbre con un condensador de 2 a 4 Micro faradios de papel (no polarizado) esta claro que si levantas el auricular tienes que desconectar el timbre, pero eso esta ya previsto.


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, los teléfonos que tengo en línea son viejos pero no excesivamente viejos. Son con chicharra digital. 
Ahora medí la línea telefónica, con un multimetro en voltaje alterna, e hise sonar el TEL y me midió 45v. Cuando esta en reposo mide 35v en continua y cuando levanto el tubo marca 7v en continua. Espero más respuestas    y gracias por toda su ayuda.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 17, 2008)

Mide cuando llaman? es otra cosa


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2008)

Si para no quemar el telefono le ponemos un condensadoer en las puntas del provador?


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahora pongo en paralelo un transformador de 45v en alterna que haga sonar la campanilla, hara quemar el transformador de la linea de 24v?.

Alguna manera de saber que el tubo se levanto asi deja de sonar la campanilla?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 18, 2008)

NO¡¡ cuando llamas tienes que conmutar la continua de la linea, y el teléfono que recibe la llamada al descolgar conmuta el timbre al micro auricular, eso lo hace con la palanca de descuelgue (que en realidad es un conmutador)


----------



## Angel_Snaker (Jul 22, 2008)

Listo, ya tengo como hacer sonar la campanilla y como decodificar los numeros tecleados. Ahora algun circuito que me controle los numeros binarios que me entrega este decodificador ya mencionado?


----------



## ice7904 (Jun 14, 2010)

cuando yo era niño hace como unos 25 años tengo 33 ahora se me ocurrio conectar una bocina (8 ohms) a la linea telefonica para escuchar las conversaciones no se rian tenia como ocho entonces y sono el telefono no igual que cuando entra la llamada pero si sono eran de los telefonos viejos de disco y campanilla seria cuestion de probar


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jun 24, 2015)

Estoy intentando generar 30V de corriente alterna de onda cuadrada, a unos 20Hz y para ello estoy usando un 555

Se puede ver el esquema y realizar la simulación aquí:

https://123d.circuits.io/circuits/875508-555-intento-onda-cuadrada-2

En ese ejemplo el 555 está configurado a 1Hz aproximadamente para poder ver mejor el efecto.

La pregunta es: ¿es una forma adecuada de realizar una onda de +30 -30V a una frecuencia determinada? 

¿Por qué al simular si subo la segunda fuente a maś de 10 V la onda generada me marca unos pocos mV ?

Lo necesito para hacer sonar un teléfono fijo/analógico convencional. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2015)

MinistroPepon dijo:
			
		

> Lo necesito para hacer sonar un teléfono fijo/analógico convencional.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



los telefonos llevan un  puente rectificador en la entrada


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jun 24, 2015)

Según la norma la señal de llamada debe ser una corriente alterna a 25Hz

Es uno de los módulos que quiero construir. El fín final es crear una centralita telefónica completa con extensiones locales y llamadas entre las extensiones y el exterior. Y estoy desarrollando el módulo encargado de generar la señal de llamada

Consigo la onda cuadrada alterna a la frecuenca que quiera gracias al 555, pero no se cómo amplificarla.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 24, 2015)

Esa configuración de los transistores de salida no me gusta, seria mejor que usaras la etapa de salida colector común.

No generas voltaje simétrico, más bien generas un voltaje entre GND y VCC pero restándole a VCC y sumándole a GND un par de voltios porque la salida del 555 no es rail to rail y los transistores de salida le restan algo más de excursión.

Para no usar todo un IC TTL de puertas NOT, puedes hacer una con dos resistencias y un transistor, busca en San Google 

Es posible que a partir de determinado voltaje generes unos mV por la configuración que usaste para los transistores de salida.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

Y directamente un inversor ?







C1 y C2 manejan la frecuencia 

Y el transformador debería ser quizás de 30-0-30 Vac


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jun 24, 2015)

Domonation Corporation dijo:
			
		

> Esa configuración de los transistores de salida no me gusta, seria mejor que usaras la etapa de salida colector común.
> 
> No generas voltaje simétrico, más bien generas un voltaje entre GND y VCC pero restándole a VCC y sumándole a GND un par de voltios porque la salida del 555 no es rail to rail y los transistores de salida le restan algo más de excursión.
> 
> ...



La puerta NOT la puse con el IC para simplificar, quí tengo el esquema en otro sofware:

Ver el archivo adjunto 131226

Pero claro, con este esquema solo puedo llegar a unos 12V, que es lo que admite el 555

[...]No generas voltaje simétrico, más bien generas un voltaje entre GND y VCC pero restándole a VCC y sumándole a GND un par de voltios porque la salida del 555 no es rail to rail y los transistores de salida le restan algo más de excursión.[...]

Entonces las simulaciones me están engañando... veo los voltajes + y - tan correctos que pensé que funcionaría

mmm, DOSMETROS miraré esa otra alternativa.... aunque lo difícil sera conseguir el transformador.

Cualquier aporte es bienvenido. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 24, 2015)

Yo me refería a que no era simétrico porque el voltaje alterno lo generas con fuente simple (VCC - GND). De todas formas, si es para un teléfono, servirá, ya que como dijeron, eso es rectificado posteriormente.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

Para sonar la campana no se rectifica , y para eso es la alterna


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jun 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Para sonar la campana no se rectifica , y para eso es la alterna


Exacto, eso he leído, aunque parece según he investigado que es muy tolerante con la forma de onda, a ver si me llegan los 555 que pedí y hago pruebas.

Pero sigo sin tener claro como elevar la tensión sin recurrir a un transformador....


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 25, 2015)

Step up, también con 555 y mosfet+inductor o bobina pequeña.....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2015)

Hola 



			
				MinistroPepon dijo:
			
		

> Pero sigo sin tener claro como elevar la tensión sin recurrir a un transformador....



es iracional lo que dices no se puede elevar la tensión de 12Vcc con un 555 a una tensión alterna mayor que la primaria sin pasar por un inductor y mas que es para tu proyecto es mas que obligatorio que uses un transformador. 

saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2015)

Se puede elevar la tensión con una bomba de carga. También se puede invertir...
Poderse creo que se puede pero va a ser complejo.


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jul 3, 2015)

Finalmente he encontrado un transformador (primario 230V, secundario 6V - 0V - 6V) y he conseguido 50-60V

Lo que no tengo forma de mirar es qué onda y cómo de "buena" la estoy generando. Debe ser cuadrada, pero no tengo forma de verla.

Nunca he usado un osciloscopio, pero entiendo que con uno sí podría mirar todo esto. no? es viable conseguir un osciloscopio básico para mirar estas cosas?

He subido un pequeño vídeo con su funcionamiento:





 
Agradezco vuestros comentarios!

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2015)

MinistroPepon dijo:
			
		

> Finalmente he encontrado un transformador (primario 230V, secundario 6V - 0V - 6V) y he conseguido 50-60V
> 
> Lo que no tengo forma de mirar es qué onda y cómo de "buena" la estoy generando. Debe ser cuadrada, pero no tengo forma de verla. . . . .]



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 3, 2015)

Hola a todos , una canpanilla de telefono convencional nesesita de 90 Voltios alternados para andar a contento , la frequenzia de operación es de 25Hz si no me equivoco , haora hay que tener una temporización  on-off para sonar igual a un telefono , eso porque sin esa tenporización la canpanilla suena initerruptamente y convengamos un telefono no, jajajajajajajajajaj.
Toda esa circuitaria puede sener enbasada en dos CIs LM555 donde lo premero hace la tenporización ya aclarada y lo otro genera la frequenzia de 25Hz nesesarios para sonar la canpanilla excitando dos transistores en contrafase conectados a  lo primario con center tap de un trasnformador y secundario conectado directamente a la canpanilla.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jul 3, 2015)

Según la documentación que estoy manejando, de Telefónica de España:

http://info.telefonica.es/ext/interfaces/pdf/ITE-CA-001-V05.pdf

Son 75V C.A. +/- 10% a 25Hz.

Pero teniendo en cuenta que las líneas o bucles de abonado pueden estar muy lejos de las centrales + los metros de instalación interna, en la práctica funciona a partir de unos 40 V según mis pruebas con varios teléfonos.

También indica que debe ser onda sinusoidal, y yo le estoy metiendo una onda cuadrada algo redondeada, pero los teléfonos no son tan delicados y funcionan sin problemas.

Ya tengo el circuito montado a 25Hz 60V y un segundo 555 para hacer la cadencia (1,5 segundos sonando, 3 en silencio) y funciona de lujo.

Cuando lo tenga subiré otro vídeo donde se ve funcionando con las paradas correspondientes y comparándolo con una llamada real, el efecto es exactamente el mismo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## MinistroPepon (Jul 3, 2015)

Aquí el vídeo con las últimas mejoras:






Un saludo


----------

